# Whose Line is it Anyway?



## HoopyFrood (Jul 2, 2008)

A conversation cropped up about this brilliant show and as it seems there are quite a few secret lovers of it, it was decided a thread was needed.

For anyone who hasn't seen it, it's an improvisation comedy programme; everything in the show is made up on the spot, moved along by suggestions from the host of the show and also from the audience. It was originally a radio show, then moved to UK tv, before finally being taken up by American tv. Each week four comedians are let loose to create hilarious plays, musical moments and skits for our amusement.

The UK version was hosted by Clive Anderson and had such comedians as Paul Merton, Stephen Fry, John Sessions, Caroline Quentin, Griff Rhys Jones and comedy greats like Peter Cook. Two comedians that became frequent fixtures on this show were Ryan Stiles and Colin Mochrie.

The American show was hosted by Drew Carey and when it moved across the sea, so did two of the comedians; Ryan and Colin again became permanent guests on the show. Other regular comedians included Wayne Brady, Greg Proops and Brad Sherwood, as well as the usual smattering of other well-known comedians, including Robin Williams.

Favourite games include: World's Worst...; Scenes from a Hat; Weird Newscasters; Hoe-Down; Worst Dating Videos; Party Quirks; Stand, Sit, Bend; Moving People and many more.

So, here's a thread dedicated to this fantastic show; a place to talk about it and share our favourite moments from it (because there are sure to be many!)


----------



## Ice fyre (Jul 2, 2008)

The Worlds worst always raised a smile to me particullarly the dating video ones. I remmber falling in after a Friday night out drinking and laughing at Clive Anderson slagging off the audience for a naff suggestion most Fridays. When it came to doing the show I always felt sorry for the cast as they usually had to try to stop laughing long enough at their oponents usually off the wall improvisations to try to do their own.

My favourite games were of course worlds worst, some were just unbelivable, and Part quirks the game in which you try to guess what the heck is wrong with your guests and why you want to invite them to your party! One was a guess the superhero, Phlem man was horrible

So many happy memories!


----------



## jezelf (Jul 2, 2008)

Ryan and Colin 'own' that show. Ryan's facial expressions has me in tears of laughter at times. Colin's Funny when he's the reporter from location bit. 

Helping Hands can be hillarious game. particuarly when the contestant whos' on the other side of the table says stuff like ' hey, bartender - what does <insert potenially disgusting cocktail of available drinks from the table here> taste like?' 

They used to read the credits in the style of Clive's choosing dont do that some much now, do they?. I used to watch it all the time, but now not so much - though they do have repeats on Virgin media - can't remember what channel. maybe UK Gold. 

fine good show, though, and just shows how good and quick witted you need to be for that line of work. Peter Sessions could be too obsure with his references sometimes, (well for my uncultured mind I guess ) but I can't think of one guest who hasn't entertained me.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 2, 2008)

Ryan's facial expressions truly are fantastic. And they really are quick-witted, to be able to think up such funny things instantaneously. Although it's also very funny when things go a little wrong now and then, too...

If you have Freeview or something similar, then there are two episodes of the American version (which I have to say is definitely the funnier) on every day at 2pm and 7pm on the Five US channel.


----------



## Talysia (Jul 2, 2008)

Whose Line is one of my favourite programmes ever.  I think I've loved it for years - I watched the English version ages ago, and recently found the US version and laughed my head off!  Quite possibly the funniest thing on tv.

In terms of games, I loved Superheroes, Party Quirks, World's Worst, Scenes from a Hat and the classic, Hoedown!  I've got great memories of watching Whose Line, and I agree - Colin and Ryan were the best in both shows (US and UK).  Absolute class!

Out of the games in the US version, I like Three-headed Broadway Star and Irish Drinking Song (sort of like Hoedown).  There's another one (I can't remember the name), where they have to act out a scene and then, when they hear a cue, they have to sing the last sentence they said in the style of a big band or music hall chorus.  It lead to some very funny choruses.

I have to say, Whose Line is still one of my favourite shows (right up there with Mock the Week and the inimitable QI).


----------



## Joel007 (Jul 2, 2008)

Some great moments in both the US and UK shows. I laugh at some parts and wince in empathy with the poor guys put on the spot at other times


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 3, 2008)

THis is a show I loved years ago when it was first being shown in the UK, and can still sit down now and watch it in awe. Thanks to the Dave channel I've been introduced to the US version and thanks to having many of the same talents, it is still an amazing show.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh i loved that show back in the 90s and now of course its on Dave again,superb stuff!


----------



## ushumgal (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh, I adored Whose Line...  I used to teach English here in Austria, and I'd use some of the improv games to try to get the students talking.

I think the single funniest thing I ever heard what a one-liner that Colin made.  It was Scenes from a Hat, and the question was "things you can say to your dog, but not to your girlfriend."

And Colin stepped up, and in that wonderful deadpan of his, said simply: "come!"

God, it still cracks me up just thinking about it! I'm pathetic...


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 14, 2008)

Heh, nah. I always get told off when I watch the programme at home because apparently I'm laughing too much. But I can't help it. 



			
				AE35Unit said:
			
		

> Oh i loved that show back in the 90s and now of course its on Dave again,superb stuff!



As I said above, the American show is shown a lot of Five US, if people have that on their freeview/digital/etc boxes. Including, on Saturday and Sunday at 4pm (although Sunday is just a repeat of Saturday's shows, I believe) there's three hours -- that's six consecutive shows, people! -- of this hilarious programme.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh, man, I think I just watched one of the funniest episodes. Ryan and Colin were doing "Mission Improbable", sneaking into a hotel room to wash some clothes. It just descended into anarchy and got more and more surreal. In the end Ryan just kind of gave up and creased into laughter. I love moments like that, they're funnier than some of the things they make up and really shows they're enjoying themselves. Oh, but it made me laughs lots. Whew. 

Also makes me wonder if they ever find themselves in a moment that's broken down and turned rather surreal and they think "what the _hell_ am I doing?"


----------



## Adasunshine (Jul 26, 2008)

I grew up absolutely loving this show and used to beg my mum and dad to stay up and watch it, that was back in the days of Tony Slattery, Josie Lawrence (who could bloody sing a tune!) and Mike McShane!!! 

I love this show and I really think it should be brought back to the UK, the US version is alright but without Ryan Styles, Greg Proops and Colin Mochrie it just doesn't cut the mustard.

I've always thought Dylan Moran, Bill Bailey & Eddie Izzard would make fantastic contestants!

Ooh and I noticed the other day that the Great Dan Patterson is the Producer on Mock the Week - very similar format but topical rather than random!

xx


----------



## HoopyFrood (Aug 1, 2008)

I agree, Ada, I would _love_ to see Whose Line...? starting up again. 

An example of just why this programme is so great: an entire audience, all the performers and the host in complete hysterics for six minutes straight. What a wonderful programme that causes such a reaction! 

Oh, and the viewer creased up wit laughter for six minutes, too. I've just laughed so much I'm in pain right now


----------



## Talysia (Aug 1, 2008)

I was able to watch the episodes this afternoon, and I thought they were really funny! Colin Mochrie, in the News Report game, trying to guess what video he's standing in front of, which turns out to be footage of him from the show.

I've seen that clip, and I couldn't stop laughing for ages. Definitely one of the best.


----------



## MontyCircus (Oct 14, 2008)

They briefly tried some "Green Screen" show...similar to this.  It was awful.  I forget why exactly, but it was missing something obvious.

But yes, Whose Line (British & American)...were amazing...


----------

